# canada greencard program



## soks5 (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't know if I could write this but I must find out. Surfing the Internet I found some site Canada Green Card , and I am very interested is that site for real. Do they really give some kind of green card lottery or they don't. I don't want to through my money if they are not for real.
Does someone knows, prease :confused2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

soks5 said:


> I don't know if I could write this but I must find out. Surfing the Internet I found some site Canada Green Card , and I am very interested is that site for real. Do they really give some kind of green card lottery or they don't. I don't want to through my money if they are not for real.
> Does someone knows, prease :confused2:


There is *NO* Canada Green Card Programme. Do not send them any money. It reeks of illegality.


----------



## soks5 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

There's a warning on the page of our Canadian embassy too:




Fraud Advisory Warning 




> Attention all Visa (temporary or permanent residence) and Work Permit Applicants:
> Citizenship and Immigration Canada has learned that Visa and Work Permit applicants may be tricked into buying false documents.


The Canadian Embassy in France


----------

